# Say hello to Mabel!!!



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

We brought our newest family member home yesterday.

Her name is _"Miss Mabel Ann Mosey."_

She has been very good so far (not one accident in the house yet and slept through the night) but she is quite the little terror. She seems to have two setting...attack and asleep and is a kissing/ear nibbling machine. 

Can anyone figure out the gun connection? I will give you a hint, she is named after two prominent ladies of the old west.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cute dog...Annie Oakley??


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Annie Oakley was born Phoebe Ann Mosey so that would be one of them but who the heck is Mabel?

By the way...hello Mable! She looks like a very nice little dog.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Is it Mabel Miller?


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

cute puppy :smt023


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

The fist name comes from Mabel Strickland, who was considered a natural beauty as well as a rough and ready cowgirl, and not Mabel Miller as many have guessed. It was an obvious choice since she is a tough little lady but obviously a natural beauty who retains her femininity. Just look at that pretty face and that pink flowered collar she chose. 

The "Ann Mosey" part comes from Annie Oakley's true name.


----------



## Nightfisher (Aug 12, 2008)

Cute pup. I Bought a pug for the Missus last year. "Dudley" is his name. Or as I call him "Foreskin Face". lol. They are pretty cool dogs, except for the non stop shedding.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Totally Cool !!!!!!!!!! beautiful pup! Good Luck:smt023


----------



## VltNolia (Oct 3, 2008)

Adorable Pug! I had one just like that. He was a fast booger!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing like a new pup to cheer the old place up. Good luck with her. :smt023


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

She look like a minature Havoc:smt082 Cool looking Pug.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

cute dog, probably full of character..


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Cute pup. Makes me wanna get another one, but then I remember that my dogs are little Tazmanian devils and don't need any more destructive forces nearby!

Zhur


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good looking dog!


----------



## nemesis20 (Sep 25, 2008)

cute dog...


----------

